# Buying your screens pre-coated (with emulsion)



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

I haven't checked many places, but one place offered the service for $8/screen...doesn't seem like too bad of a deal for someone with darkroom space constraints that make drying multiple screens at once impossible, and when time starting a side-business is at a premium...so:

Anyone have any experience with companies offering this service and is the quality as good or better (ease of exposure & durability) than screens you've coated yourself?


----------



## eman44 (Jan 18, 2009)

its a ripoff. if you dont think you have the space to coat them, you are prob. mistaken. just use a closet or something and use cardboard boxes to stack them and let them dry. put a fan in the closet and you are good to go. leave them a few hours to ensure proper drying, but other then that, its easy. make sure to get yourself a scoop coater. it helps a lot!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Eathan's right. Just consider that you probably have 25 cents worth of emulsion on your screen. 

You don't need a dark room like you would with photographic film. You could coat them in your kitchen at night, stick them in a closet and seal them up in lightproof plastic before morning.


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

While I agree with the guys above me I have bought precoated screens in the past.

Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits is where I got mine, can't remember the price but it was nice being able to print as soon as I got the new screen.


----------

